# oil filter location on vr6



## beaverdabomb (May 19, 2009)

i have a 2001 jetta vr6 and can't find the oil filter, i love pictures lol.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil filter location on vr6 (beaverdabomb)*

It's in the middle, front, lower area of the engine, it's a cartridge. http://media.corrado-club.ca/media/VR6.jpg


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't use vise grips on the cartridge, get a socket. It isn't metal, its plastic, you will chew it all up trying to get it off.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (bomberbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bomberbob* »_Don't use vise grips on the cartridge, get a socket. It isn't metal, its plastic, you will chew it all up trying to get it off.

36 mm. socket


----------

